# First Slingshot Kills! 2 Nutria!



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

This actually happened about 2 months ago, I just was too busy to post it. I was hunting nutria in the drainage canal near Fern Ridge Reservoir, (slightly west of Eugene, OR) at night. I wish I had pictures, but I don't own a digital camera (working on that issue). Anyway, I was nervous about my ability to make a head shot, so, even though there about 5 or 6 in the water, all within about 10-20 feet, I was hesitating. And it was dark. But finally let one fly when one inched under the 10 foot mark. 30 minutes later, harvested another about 200 feet away from that spot. My confidence had grown enough to take it from about 20 feet away, this time. So, I'm happy. There's finally meat in the freezer, and I have two nice nutria pelts that I have no idea of what to do with. My slingshot has officially become a hunting tool.

Just in case anyone was curious about the setup:

Locust Fork Natural Frame

6 Tubes-I think they were probably 1842

44cal lead


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting bud, I hope now you are gaining confidence and can make the shots somewhat easier next time.

Your welcome to come here, and hunt tiger if you are game; dam sure I am NOT.

As they camouflage so well, stalk so well, you'd get about 5 seconds max before you'd die.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

laminate the pelt to your ammo pouch! and dude, for tigers you totally need a broomspeer. Broomspeer demo video tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

You're a braver man than me if you go after tigers, with anything other than a BIG rifle, and on an Elephant.

But we digress from the topic of the post.

Enough said I trust, any more by PM okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

NICE great shooting!

OK dude there are some dirt cheap digital cameras...... WE NEED PICS!


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sadly, the slingshot is in semi-retirement, pending full retirement depending upon diagnosis of whether it is actually cracked or not. If it's okay, maybe I'll string it up with some 2040. In the meantime, my new hunting rig is a stainless steel, unbranded frame that I found at...wait for it...

The Thrift Store!!! I wasn't even looking for a slingshot!!

It really is steel, (magnet tested) and has inlaid wood on the handle. It looks like a Dankung or copy of a Dankung, which is funny, because I had been thinking about getting one like this. Right now, it's got some ridiculously over-powered 2050-3060 tapers on it, soon to be replaced by a more reasonable setup. I borrowed a digital camera to show the frame, but my photo taking skills are not too good yet.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Good find at a thrift store for sure.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice looking slinger for sure

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I did not know we had those out here. Good job!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your hunting success. I believe nutria are an introduced species in your area ... I have never seen one in the wild, and I wonder what they taste like.

And that slingshot is a fantastic find for a thrift store. I haunt thrift stores all the time and have never found a slingshot. Put some reasonable bands on that thing and it should make a very fine addition to your arsenal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats! Let us know how they taste!


----------



## Kodiak351 (Mar 24, 2013)

Actually we have already eaten a bit. I put it in a potato stew. I used to do that with rabbit all the time, and nutria is kind of similar, so I figured it should work. I'm not a very good cook...I just throw stuff in a pot and hope for the best, but the kiddos liked it.

What part of Oregon are you in, Can-Opener? Over here in Lane County, there's hordes of nutria once you get out of town. They hang around irrigation and roadside drainage ditches. Since they are considered invasive, there's no open or closed season on nutria. And they breed year round, instead of any particular breeding season. I'm a trashman, and on my rounds, especially in the spring, I'll see at least five or six recently flattened on the roadway. i bet there's a few farmers out here who would pay money to get rid of their nutria, since they damage drainage ditches by burrowing into the sides and enlarging them.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you can tan the hide with 91 % rubbing alcahal tack it to a board put in the sun should tan in 1hour in a hot sun then you can make david sling pouchs with them i would like to hunt them my self.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like a good time. I noticed since being on this forum that I look at rabbits differently. Might have to try some.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Hehe, same here!

And the damned doves that keep eating my grass seed are starting to look more and more like a meal. A sweet, sweet grain-fed meal :lol:

Along the same lines, seeing squirrel-launching videos on Youtube made me sad....

Sad that we don't have squirrels here!! :headbang:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Again if you are putting food on the table with a pest, more power to you.

Do it some more.

I wish you the best.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand


----------

